# Motorhome tyre pressure gauge



## papaken (Nov 21, 2010)

Can anyone suggest a tyre pressure gauge that reads around 60-70psi accurately maybe does not have a screw fitting to the valve.:serious:


----------



## newleaf (Jan 11, 2007)

*Tyre pressure guage*

I bought a Michelin Programmable Digital Tyre Pressure Gauge which worked well but only lasted a couple of years so I was very disappointed. Maybe I was just unlucky but if you succumb make sure you keep the receipt!
Let us know what you decide to buy.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

I'am happy with this one,http://www.drapertools.com/product/69924/Tyre-Pressure-Gauge-with-Flexible-Hose


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Try Halfords professional digital gauge. Very accurate


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Sorry meant Advanced digital gauge £19.99


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Halfords used to do these (now at B&Q if you can find a store that has them) http://www.diy.com/departments/torq-keychain-tyre-pressure-gauge/262100_BQ.prd.. My two are still going strong on the original batteries some 6 years on.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I'll second the Draper 69924 gauge with flexible hose which is available as a special offer on Fleabay for £8.95 (Free P&P)


When I bought mine a year ago I had it checked at a couple of local tyre dealers and it was spot on for accuracy.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Mine came from Aldi or Lidl and is accurate. Mind you. with 225 16" tyres, the odd tenth of a lb is neither here nor there.


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

bigtree said:


> I'am happy with this one,http://www.drapertools.com/product/69924/Tyre-Pressure-Gauge-with-Flexible-Hose


Yes, that's the one I've got also. It seems to have some good reports.

Terry


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I wouldn't get too hung up on accuracy. Depending on the time of year, time of day, position of the sun etc your tyre pressures can easily vary by 10 psi. And that is front or back left or right and you'll never notice.


I think the perceived need for accuracy comes from motor racing where it can add or lose fractions of a second in lap time.


----------



## papaken (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks for all suggestions, I have gone for the Draper 69924 from Fleabay.
Cheers Keith for the info.


----------



## papaken (Nov 21, 2010)

.
Thanks for the suggestions I have gone for the Draper 69924 from Fleabay 
Cheers Keith for the info.:kiss:


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

well as you've already chosen to buy one my recommendation of the Draper unit is a bit late, but well founded, I've got a couple. One in the MH t'other used in the garage. It's accurate, easy to use and has a useful swivel end to locate it easily.


----------

